# Varnyard Stock



## Diablo (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello All,

So I put my deposit down on a tegu from Varnyard about a month and a half ago. I did not specify a sex in my email at first because I had questions for him about it, however he did not email me back answering my questions and instead sent me the bill for it in paypal etc. So I paid it and waited and nothing back from him at all yet. I have some questions about how this all works for people who have bought from him before. First off will I know when my tegu hatches? They are supposed to be hatching either this week or the next I believe then three weeks from that he will ship it. Also should I be worried at all that he might not have my order recorded down or something? I just get paranoid sometimes that maybe something was wrong and he didnt get back to me because he forgot or something I don't really know which is why im asking. Last question, how is the shipping done? I have never had a reptile shipped to me before so I am curious to how they are shipped and if they are usually handled well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 19, 2012)

In the same boat as you my friend, but from what ive read is that Bobby Hill likes to keep it short especially now when he is extremlely busy with all the orders but that we should not worry in the least bit and we will get our Tegus when the time comes. The anticipation is killing me! Lol


The shipping is done over night express btw, your Tegu will be arriving in plain box with airholes in it from what ive seen in videos.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyway you cut it, poor or lack of communication is crappy customer service. It is at best spotty from what I have read. Some are able to talk to him and others hear nothing.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

he's been really good about getting back to me, but like Car said, i keep it short and so does he. as i understand it, he keeps records based on paypal, as that is how he contacted me to inform me of my tegy hatching. when they hatch, he will request the second half of the payment in paypal, that is the time where id ask him about specifying a gender if you already haven't done so, although idk how that would go since most people put down deposits with gender in mind, and he can't control how many of which hatch. i believe if you never specify, he would just send you whatever gender there are extras of or an unsexed juvi.
as for shipping, he'll ship 3 weeks after they hatch, and when reptiles are shipped, you will be informed the night/day before, and they will arrive in the morning via overnight shipping. you will need to be there to sign for the package, or else most shippers can't ensure live arrival. obviously you shouldn't leave it sitting around unopened. open carefully and inspect the reptile for any visual issues, then put him in his new home! you should probably offer water first, then depending on his demeanor/stress level, food.  I'm waiting for my new extreme, who hatched about a week ago. so pumped!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 19, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Anyway you cut it, poor or lack of communication is crappy customer service. It is at best spotty from what I have read. Some are able to talk to him and others hear nothing.



That is very true, When I sent him my first email saying i was interested he called me very quickly we talked he was helpful and i got my deposit in. I asked him abother short question about a week later and he got back to me on that in short time. I havent tried to contact him since then figure id just let him do his thing so atleast from my experience the communication has been good when ive needed to get in touch with him


----------



## Diablo (Jun 19, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> he's been really good about getting back to me, but like Car said, i keep it short and so does he. as i understand it, he keeps records based on paypal, as that is how he contacted me to inform me of my tegy hatching. when they hatch, he will request the second half of the payment in paypal, that is the time where id ask him about specifying a gender if you already haven't done so, although idk how that would go since most people put down deposits with gender in mind, and he can't control how many of which hatch. i believe if you never specify, he would just send you whatever gender there are extras of or an unsexed juvi.
> as for shipping, he'll ship 3 weeks after they hatch, and when reptiles are shipped, you will be informed the night/day before, and they will arrive in the morning via overnight shipping. you will need to be there to sign for the package, or else most shippers can't ensure live arrival. obviously you shouldn't leave it sitting around unopened. open carefully and inspect the reptile for any visual issues, then put him in his new home! you should probably offer water first, then depending on his demeanor/stress level, food.  I'm waiting for my new extreme, who hatched about a week ago. so pumped!



So wait yours already has hatched? Should I be worried that mine hasn't yet? Or does he do it in order from the people who put orders in first? Other than that thanks for the info everyone, helps my anxiety a little bit I really can't wait.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

well what type of tegu did you order? and it is first come first serve basis. he breeds around a 1000 hatchlings in a season, so theres definitely multiple clutches! if somebody had a deposit down since last year, they'll be the earliest of course. I've had mine down since march, but I'm not sure which number my clutch is in the order.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 19, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> well what type of tegu did you order? and it is first come first serve basis. he breeds around a 1000 hatchlings in a season, so theres definitely multiple clutches! if somebody had a deposit down since last year, they'll be the earliest of course. I've had mine down since march, but I'm not sure which number my clutch is in the order.



I ordered a black and white Argentine tegu, about march or may I think so I'm guessing mine will be hatching soon I hope!

EDIT:
I just look at the email and I ordered it May 23rd so I'm guessing im pretty far down the list haha, well itll give me some more time to get everything just perfect for the little guy when he/she comes. Any idea how to tell if its a male or female when I get it? or is that just a complete guess?


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

i ordered an extreme giant so were on a different timeline. i do believe a lot of b&w's were ordered, but id assume thats the one type he breeds the most of. as a hatchling, theres really only one way I've seen work, which is comparing the head to body ratio. the larger the head compared to the rest of its body, the more likely it is a male. I've heard thats the way bobby sexes his hatchlings, and that he does it pretty well. i suppose you could probe, but thats potentially damaging, especially if done by someone inexperienced. most seem to trust bobby's judgement, and as i understand, he's usually right.
im wringing my hands waiting for my little guy, doing the whole over preparation thing.  patience is so difficult at times like this!


----------



## william.l123 (Jun 19, 2012)

i myself have sent him 3 emails in the last 48hrs to await a response, i put a deposit in for a extreme that i was told hatched (last week) by bobby and a unborn B&W. i told him to let me know as soon as possible, or hey has the tegu hatched? to keep it as breif as possible but hey if they guy is busy then the dude is busy but i will continue to bother here and there because id love to recieve my tegu around my bday as expected. Glad to see im not the only person being ignored :/


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

id imagine he's getting FLOODED with emails, as it is hatching season. it has been discussed before (bobby's responses or lack thereof), he's human, therefore fallible. i do hope you all get replied to soon, as i always do, and it is in his business' best interests.  like i said, i know the feeling, i dream about it, literally. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Anyway you cut it, poor or lack of communication is crappy customer service. It is at best spotty from what I have read. Some are able to talk to him and others hear nothing.



Do you want to walk a mile in my shoes Dana, or are you just going to pass along rumors, without ever dealing with me? :dodgy:

Yes, that is why I don't come here, too many here try to make this drama central.

I am very busy, and if you only seen some of the emails I get. Like one asking if you can feed catfish skin, and another emailing me every other day asking if his tegu hatched yet, when I emailed him three times and told him it would be the end of the month. Yet others want me to write a book in an email about how to care for the tegus, when my care sheet is right on my website, the list goes on and on, some do not ever deserve an answer.

As for getting a tegu, it is first come first serve, I will contact every one and let them know when their baby hatches. 

Please stop with the needless drama, it don't make you a big man to spread rumors, when you never, ever dealt with me.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought that the reason you didn't come here was because you were dodging questions about how you didn't refund people their money after the egg situation last year? Even if you're busy it's still polite to update your worried customers when they email you. How long does it take to tell the different between questions about catfish skin and ones that are likely titled "update on reserved baby" or other similar titles.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2012)

One other thing, I don't have a clue who most of these people are, I don't have a list of user names from here that I can compare with real names, so I am just required to guess who someone is when false claims and rumors start here from people that might have never dealt with me. Are you a better guesser than me? Because it would be a guess to try to figure out who they are and if they ever even dealt with me.

To tell you the truth, I don't have time to play babysitter, I live in the real world and have a life to live past the internet drama. I think I made myself clear now, maybe....



TegusRawsome80 said:


> I thought that the reason you didn't come here was because you were dodging questions about how you didn't refund people their money after the egg situation last year? Even if you're busy it's still polite to update your worried customers when they email you. How long does it take to tell the different between questions about catfish skin and ones that are likely titled "update on reserved baby" or other similar titles.



So I take it., I owe you something? Or is your words yet another rumor?


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

this thread isn't to bash on bobby for feeling slighted or whatever, it was to answer questions of the poster. it does no one any good to attack people over rumors or bad luck, in my opinion. like i said earlier, Bobby is obviously a busy guy to say the least without having to defend himself on tegu forums. I'm am very happy with how he has handled me as a customer and i have made that clear, now I'm just trying to help others with what I've learned.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 19, 2012)

VARNYARD said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway you cut it, poor or lack of communication is crappy customer service. It is at best spotty from what I have read. Some are able to talk to him and others hear nothing.
> ...




No drama was intended, I understood you are a busy person which is why I haven't emailed you about my tegu hatching actually haha. I was just a little concerned about not really getting any confirmation from you after the paypal payment thats all really and just wanted feedback from here. If you're talking about what dana said well I can't speak for him. You answered my emails just fine when I contacted you about getting the tegu and being just about the only person who sells and ships tegus with such a good background and feedback from others I understand how you can be too busy to answer some emails. I just really wanted others peoples opinions and experiences with shipping and ordering tegus from you that is all.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jun 19, 2012)

Bobby has been a pleasure to do buisness with. I ordered a normal last year. Put the deposit down almost 8 months in advance. He did just as he said he would. I got an email when it hatched. I got a email when it was time to finish paying. I paid. I got my return almost exactly when he said I would get it. That tegu jumped and died a month after I got him. So I bought a giant tegu from bobby. The same thing. Good buisness. I plan on doing more buisness with bobby for next years hatch. And have no worries about his practice. With that said, I'm sure that if you follow protocol and take the time to read his site and directions o. How to properly order a tegu you to will be happy dealing with him.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 19, 2012)

you're tegu jumped? what exactly does that mean, like he fell off something? (off topic, i know, just wondering)


----------



## Diablo (Jun 19, 2012)

I was actually wondering the same thing


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 19, 2012)

I've personally received 3 tegus from Bobby and have no complaints. When my GU(s) were ready he let me know. Calling/e-mailing the man every day isn't going to make those eggs hatch any faster - seems it'd just make it more difficult for him to sort through all the messages when shipping day arrives.


----------



## ragnew (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm another one that can testify to Bobby's awesome stock. I received a great 2011 Extreme Giant this time last year and the transaction couldn't have gone any better. Bobby answered all my emails (most of them were kept short on my behalf as I know he's a busy guy) and gave me a call a few days before Brahm, my Extreme Giant was ready to ship. At that time he gave me all the information regarding tracking and what not. He also took the time to make sure all my questions were answered and that I was indeed, ready to add this amazing animal to my household.

You're in good hands with Bobby as far as I'm concerned, and when/if I ever order another Gu, well, it will be one of Bobby's without a doubt.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 20, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> this thread isn't to bash on bobby for feeling slighted or whatever, it was to answer questions of the poster. it does no one any good to attack people over rumors or bad luck, in my opinion. like i said earlier, Bobby is obviously a busy guy to say the least without having to defend himself on tegu forums. I'm am very happy with how he has handled me as a customer and i have made that clear, now I'm just trying to help others with what I've learned.



This was never about "bashing" It is about customer service, what is good and what is lacking. When people make excuses for Bobby's or anyone else's lack of communication it makes me wonder about why you would have to or would want to. If a person is busy, hire someone to help so communication can take place in a timely manner. 

As for me commenting on what I have read, it is what it is. Unless the subject of the comments responds with some sort of reasonable explanation, what are people supposed to think? So far all I see is flaming from Bobby Hill and not word one about why things are as they are.

Oh and Yes he does need to defend himself on this forum or any other. If he largely relies on work of mouth, which he at least did, he should feel like he needs to respond in a thoughtful and informative way. His public responses are anything but that.

Some of you seem to have forgotten that Varnyard is a business. The owner is in the business to make money period. When I buy something, part of what I pay for is customer service and timely communication. It boggles my mind why many of you don't expect the same.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 20, 2012)

Dana C said:


> HeatherN said:
> 
> 
> > this thread isn't to bash on bobby for feeling slighted or whatever, it was to answer questions of the poster. it does no one any good to attack people over rumors or bad luck, in my opinion. like i said earlier, Bobby is obviously a busy guy to say the least without having to defend himself on tegu forums. I'm am very happy with how he has handled me as a customer and i have made that clear, now I'm just trying to help others with what I've learned.
> ...


 
And you are who? Just someone trolling forums spreading rumors and wasting time. Well Dana, like I said, you have never dealt with me, but yet you form an opinion based on rumor. That says a bunch about you, it has troll written all over it, and I did not read that some where. Sorry Dana, but I will not feed a troll, I don't owe you any excuse, I know, that boggles your mind too, how is that for communication? As for me, I am just commenting too. :sleepy:
As for my customer service, you never had any, all you can do is troll this forum commenting about something YOU know nothing about, now I gave you response in a thoughtful and informative way..... enough said.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Jun 20, 2012)

As the late Rodney king once said... CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## william.l123 (Jun 20, 2012)

wow......... well this was all uncalled for this guys thread was about info on his egg, and others experiences not how bad the guy may or may not be. like i said if someones busy there busy, its not like time passes any faster or slower regardless the situation july is next month if we dont all have the hatchlings we reserve or neither a ship date then............................... be worried or pissed for tht matter.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice 12th post^^. And I'm with Dana here. Although I doubt Bobby's only in it for the money, he has a serious issue with communicating with customers that he should probably explain. Why people still trust him after last year I don't know, but that's their choice.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 20, 2012)

I really don't want to get involved because I don't know the situation of what happened last year or certain peoples bad experiences. I have so far only heard good about him with a few cases of emails going un-responded to, but all I really want is my tegu. It wouldn't hurt if he hired someone to handle his communications I suppose but I don't know the man's life and if he can afford that or not.


----------



## got10 (Jun 21, 2012)

mattlagrone19 said:


> As the late Rodney king once said... CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG



Ha ha ha . Well I guess Bobby DOES respond


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 21, 2012)

Well to give a little insight on Bobby, I called him today and talked with him at least 30-40 minutes and he was very professional and had some of the best customer service. He answered every question I had and I never felt "rushed" off the phone. I sent a deposit today for a b/w female and he got back to me via email right away I have complete confidence purchasing from him and know my b/w tegu will come healthy next June.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 21, 2012)

I call for an admin for this post to be laid to rest..... Bobby is and always be a great man in my book.. Enough with trying to bash someon on a pubic form


----------

